# This weekend forecast?



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

I just finished looking at the charts and it looks like South of the Steppes, the Spur and the Squiggles should have some better fishing conditions.


----------



## Cap'n Davey (Mar 26, 2014)

The Ramps are going to be a BLAST this weekend!


----------



## Scruggspc (Mar 20, 2013)

Don't forget the 100+ sportfisher man and 20 go fast outboards that will be fishing for money all weekend.


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

Don't forget Snapper opening in State waters too. Should be a hoot. I need to stay at the hill and snap photos at the ramps.


----------

